# Removing Ice



## Adamr88 (Sep 16, 2003)

In our weather forcast they said we should expect to see 1/4" to 1/2" covering everything. Does anyone have any suggestion for dealing with the ice if and when it comes besides a propane torch?

Thanks,

Adam


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

just don't make it go boom :cpu: just joking don't really know keep it in side ?


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Adam, for drive ways, can't really remove ice, we just sand. For you tractor, get a cheep platsic tarp and tie it on, that's what we use for our woods tractor.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I agree with parts man, sand it for traction. Unless you want to salt or chloride it, then you'll be tracking it in the house.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

go with Parts man and argee they know there stuff


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Driveway HEET from Prestone works pretty well. It is pricey though. It also can get dragged into the house.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*ice*

Spring is the thing that works best around here for ice removal.:globesnow


----------



## arleyp (Sep 21, 2004)

*ice on the drive*

I have a macadam drive about 1/3 mile long. when it ices up I wait until we have a slight melt, then take my little wonder 5hp blower and blow under the edges.I can watch the water blow out under the icepack and then boom! The pack breaks and Ice is flying in pieces everywhere. It's quite a lot of fun and gets me out of the house. When the in-laws visit I notice them staring at me out the windows. Wait till they see me on my new bx2230.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Welcome to the forum arleyp :friends:

I have used my handheld leaf blower to lift the ice off the drive and my truck. Works very well under the right conditions.

Mark


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Kitty litter unless you have a Cat which may become equally as slippery!
Dean


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

YUCK!! K buddy, keep it there would ya!!


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Let me see if I remember right.........Snow is that white fluffy stuff and ice is that clear glass looking stuff slippery as all get up........so if I got that right, a shovel, brrom, plow or blower is used for the white stuff and sand, cinders, salt and all kinds of other nasty track in the house stuff is used for the ice.......whatever one, it sounds like a lot of work to me:smoking:

Think I'll go back and finish cutting my grass again.........nice this time of night to cut grass.......... just enough of a warm breeze to keep the bugs at bay.....and no need for sun screen! My ponds temps are still in the low 80's......

Have you ever considered moving south where things like snow and ice are a real rarity and just a "chance" of either usually gets you a day off of work or out of school!


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

:lmao: Chip,, I've considered it LOTS, but I guess I'll take snow and ice over rattlers and a whole pile of other NASTY li'l critters ya'll got runnin around in the warmer climes.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Keweenaw4310 _
> *We had our first white stuff fall yesterday. . *



Wow thats a drag K-4310 We had our 1st official frost and tonights its supposed to go into the upper 20's

stil have not turned the heat on.. i like to wait as long as i can...especially w/the price of oil this year...


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

No thanks Chip. I like some cold and snow. Nothing prettier than the sun glistening off the trees after a snow or ice storm. Besides, I get bored if the weather stays the same for too long. :lmao: 

Mark


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Adamr88 _
> *In our weather forcast they said we should expect to see 1/4" to 1/2" covering everything. Does anyone have any suggestion for dealing with the ice if and when it comes besides a propane torch?
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


Adam, we get a lot of ice around here. Aside from Quebec that one year when the ice broke the main power transmission towers, I'd say Halifax is the ice capital of North America. The ocean warms things up just into the range that we get a lot of freezing rain.

The best thing to clear ice, other than spring, is salt. But the thing about salt is that the temperature needs to be above about 10 F. Below that it doesn't do a thing. this is bacause it works by mixing with melted ice and making salt water which freezes as low as 0F. So, it runs off before it re-freezes. 

For traction, just sprinkle it and the crystals will melt in and you get traction from the salt sticking out. For removal, dampen the salt in your bucket and spread a heavier coat. Don't bother using salt on snow, there isn't enough contact for it to work. 

The down side of salt is that it tracks in the house, it kills the flowers alongside your drive, and it will eventually get into your well.

But, this time of the year, can't you just wait a day? Won't it warm up again by tomorrow?

Around here we are just getting into fall, the leaves mostly turned Sunday and Monday nights. I don't want to think about snow for awhile yet.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Balmoralboy, Adam first posted this thread last January, a new member just revived it (arleyp).


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by parts man _
> *Balmoralboy, Adam first posted this thread last January, a new member just revived it (arleyp). *


Duhhhhhhhhh!:argh: :argh: :argh: :argh: Glad somebody's on the ball! There was a piece in the paper yesterday about Halifax usually getting measurable snow 4 times each October. And there I was strolling along, right over the cliff.....................


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

wow jim.. maybe its good you are taking the winter months off... I think you need a vacation!!!

:furious: :furious:


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Don't sweat it Jim, I remembered posting to the thread last winter, that's why I didn't get caught.


----------

